# SoCal,grand canyon/arizona, and las vegas.



## super-pede (Jul 24, 2011)

so I just got back from a two week long road trip in the desert southwest.
on this trip I went to southern california, arizona(GC and surroundings), and las vegas and the area around it.

the first stop in my trip was california where I caught some big(imo) funnel weaving spiders of some sort(My cousin should email me pics soon)
the spiders are around an inch and a half in size and are aggressive. they bite.it hurts.

the next stop was in arizona, about 100 miles south of the grand canyon. there I caught my first scolopendra polymorpha.not the first I have owned though but it was still pretty cool.

the third stop was the grand canyon itself which I have neve seen before and it was spectacular. I snuk a solifugid from there. 

then there was las vegas which was also pretty tight. I will type more on my trip later and upload pics once I recieve them


----------



## neubii18 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds fun!The funnel webbed spiders you found make very cool captives.I have kept and bred them many times.They are really cool how they make that massive funnel web,and at dawn they can be seen sitting and waiting outside the funnel for unsuspecting prey.They get quite large too, so appeal to T keepers.Can't wait for some pictures of your trip!


----------



## super-pede (Jul 24, 2011)

I am really excited to get the funnel weavers into their enclosures! I chose to leave my funnel weavers and ceentipedes with my cuz since it was 108 degrees plus in vegas so I am gonna be getting them here soon but I'll have either pictures or a video of all the goods up soon!


----------

